# Salsa tips?



## Jeni78 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi - I'm making salsa tomorrow. Should be pretty fun, I've never made it before. I'm going to try without a recipe.

So, I'm wondering if anyone has tips? Should I roast the peppers before I dice them? I have jalepeno and habernaro. 

Any and all tips are appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## Scotch (Jul 19, 2009)

I just rinse and finely mince the chiles. I seed them if I want a milder salsa. I never use habernaros -- they're for the "watch this" crowd. 

BTW, we consume salsa within a few hours of making it -- I wouldn't keep it around too long without cooking it, which, of course, more or less ruins it.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 19, 2009)

i finely mince peppers, onion, tomatoes chopped and a can of chopped green chilies. makes its own juice. lemon juice i think or maybe lime. need to haul out the recipe


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm with Scotch - the habaneros are not for the faint of heart. I make my salsa pretty much the way Babetoo does, but I also add fresh chopped cilantro.


----------



## Jeni78 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmmm so I am rethinking the Habanero - however we do like it hot!

Perhaps if I devein/seed them that will take away some kick and then start off with just a little bit? I have actually never cooked with them before...they aren't hot enough to burn my fingers are they?


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 19, 2009)

I would not recommend the habanero.  I like my salsa hot, but those peppers are way to hot for me.  I would add diced fresh jalapeno.  I don't seed the jalapenos.  I usually put 2-3 depending on how many tomatoes I put in the salsa.   Remember you can always add more, but it is difficult to take out.   The ingredients I use for my salsa are:  tomatoes, jalapenos, white or yellow onion, garlic, cilantro, lime juice, salt, and black pepper.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 19, 2009)

sometimes I will roast some of the chiles, layering the flavors, mixture of roasted and fresh. Otherwise, ingredients are about the same: yellow/red/green onion, tomatoes, cilantro, lime


----------



## 2saucy (Jul 20, 2009)

I am new here but have a lot of Salsa experience. Mind you, no two are ever the same. I also have Mexican freinds whose Salsa recipes go about the gamut. Some cook theirs with tomato sauce and vinegar. Others use lemon/lime juice and no cooking. I have found that no one recipe is the one to follow always. My standard ingredients whether I cook or do fresh is cilantro, lime, cumin, a little sugar,salt. pepper. jalepenos (habeneros are not too hot for me but if this is to be shared, I would leave them out)


----------



## Jeni78 (Jul 20, 2009)

Made salsa today, pc is still having trouble uploading photos otherwise I'd post one.

Used tomatoes, red onion, garlic, chile pepper, jalapeno peppers, habanero peppper, garlic, chilli powder, cumin, oregano, sea salt, tomato paste, sugar, corn, cilantro, apple cider vinegar.

Of course everything went to taste, I used all fresh ingredients and did not roast or boil anything.

I think it turned out really great! I used a very little bit of super finely minced habanero...we like spice around here. I agree on the heat on those things, tasted a little before I added it...whoa!

Question on peppers...I know that something like chilli will increasingly get hotter as it is heated and re-heated. Since I am not heating this, can I expect that in the way of it just sitting in the fridge? 

I ask because I might add a little more heat to it, but I won't if I can expect it to increase. 

Thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2009)

*Salsa (Click here for recipe)*

*this is uncooked salsa. I like a nice fresh taste to my salsa.*

*




*


----------



## blissful (Jul 20, 2009)

One of the girls at work brings in, I kid you not, 1/2 gallon of salsa and 2 huge bags of chips for just 14 of us. She makes the BEST salsa. It's uncooked, jalapeno's, no hotter peppers, fresh cilantro, and get this, canned whole or stewed tomatoes and you WOULD NOT KNOW IT. You would think it was fresh tomatoes, it is SO good. It tastes so FRESH, it would drive away any cold you might have, you might start a sweat eating it and it's addictive.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2009)

blissful said:


> One of the girls at work brings in, I kid you not, 1/2 gallon of salsa and 2 huge bags of chips for just 14 of us. She makes the BEST salsa. It's uncooked, jalapeno's, no hotter peppers, fresh cilantro, and get this, canned whole or stewed tomatoes and you WOULD NOT KNOW IT. You would think it was fresh tomatoes, it is SO good. It tastes so FRESH, it would drive away any cold you might have, you might start a sweat eating it and it's addictive.


 read my recipe. it is almost identical!! i use canned whole toms also.


----------



## blissful (Jul 20, 2009)

msmofet said:


> read my recipe. it is almost identical!! i use canned whole toms also.


 Yes it is.........except she puts in a bunch of cilantro, it's SO good, once you have it you will never go back to any other kind. YUMSTERS, absolutely. 
If I meet a guy that makes it this way, I'll marry him.....lol (okay maybe not).


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 20, 2009)

I have become somewhat of a purist with my salsa, after trying a variety of recipes...

A large can of whole tomatoes (chopped), fresh jalapeno, garlic and a bit of onion, black pepper, salt, hot pepper flakes and cilantro if I have it. 

Crisp, peppery and delicious.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 20, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> I'm with Scotch - the habaneros are not for the faint of heart. I make my salsa pretty much the way Babetoo does, but I also add fresh chopped cilantro.


 
i use chopped cilantro as well. guess i just forgot it. i like a lot one of my favorite seasonings.


----------



## doug52 (Aug 23, 2009)

i dont use peppers, i use i can of diced tomatoes (with chopped chilies). 2 fresh garden tomatoes chopped. juice of 1 lime. dashes of hot sauce (lol). kosher salt and ground pepper. red onion minced fine, chopped cilantro, green onion tops for presentation.

mix all well, refrigerate overnight, then adjust seasoning to your taste.

does come good.

me


----------



## Selkie (Aug 23, 2009)

Scotch said:


> ...I never use habernaros -- they're for the "watch this" crowd...



Ah, yes, the back woods rebel cry of the south - the precursor to a trip in an ambulance or a hearse... "Hey, ya'll, watch this!!!"


----------

